# Bike hire/rental & trails in Northern Ireland



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I'll be travelling to Craigavon NI in February for business. I'll be there about a week. I hear that Craigavon lakes has some off road trails, but they are more geared towards beginners. Are there local trails worth riding? Is there a local business that rents/hires competent bikes? Also, is night riding acceptable there? 

Thanks,
Bill


----------

